
Makita makes a rugged coffee maker that runs off power tool batteries - devy
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/3/20/17141972/makita-cm501dz-rugged-coffee-maker-cordless
======
sli
AvE did a teardown and review of an older (non-rugged) version of this in
2016:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JyhWhgNXSc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JyhWhgNXSc)

------
ggm
the comments basically summarize as _its useless_ with _entertaining_

